

Essential Go: A Screencast from the Author of Martini and Negroni - codegangsta
http://screencasts.codegangsta.io

======
codegangsta
Author here. I'm super stoked to release this to the wild. I know I've gotten
feedback from a few of you guys and I am super appreciative of the great
community we got here! My hope is that this video course will be a great
resource for people wanting to get into Go.

As always, this course has the signature codegangsta quality and some other
nice features from the Kajabi platform.

If you have any friends that are interested in learning Go this way let me
know! I'm always interested in finding great ways to get people excited about
the language!

~~~
devcheese
I thought I remember seeing the gophercasts videos in Kajabi. Just to be clear
these are different right?

~~~
codegangsta
Yup. This is a completely different, independent course. This serves as a
quick, efficient introduction to Go

